# disco usb da 500gb non riconosciuto...

## iko

Ciao, ho collegato al mio computer un disco lacie esterno usb da 500gb...

Non sono stato in grado di montare l'unità   :Crying or Very sad: 

Lanciando un dmesg però ricevo questo:

```

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: irq 9, io mem 0xfeb7d000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

Qualche suggerimento?

grazie

ciao

Fede

----------

## Peach

disco nuovo?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Partizionarlo?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Partizionarlo?

 

Ho un LACIE usb da 120G e all'acquisto era già formattato in FAT32 ed è stato riconosciuto subito!

----------

## iko

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Partizionarlo?

 

Teoricamente dovrebbe già esserlo .... ma....   :Embarassed:  se l'unità non è la sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, hda, hdb, hdc, hdd... qual è??   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Perdonate la domanda.....

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

No scusa perdonami tu perche' ti ho dato un suggerimento frettoloso, avevo letto frettolosamente il tuo post. Sei sicuro che sia ben alimentato il tuo hard disk? Io ho un hard disk esterno e non ne vuole sapere di funzionare se lo collego ad una sola porta usb, devo usare l'adattatore per collegarlo a due porte usb.

----------

## Tigerwalk

prova a dare dmesg prima e dopo l'attacco dell' hd esterno e vedi se trovi un dispositivo sdx che prima non c'èra. Se lo trovi, sdx è il disco LACIE

----------

## iko

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> No scusa perdonami tu perche' ti ho dato un suggerimento frettoloso, avevo letto frettolosamente il tuo post. Sei sicuro che sia ben alimentato il tuo hard disk? Io ho un hard disk esterno e non ne vuole sapere di funzionare se lo collego ad una sola porta usb, devo usare l'adattatore per collegarlo a due porte usb.

 

Si son sicuro sia alimentato correttamente perchè ha l'alimentazione a parte non è di quelli autoalimentati.

----------

## iko

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> prova a dare dmesg prima e dopo l'attacco dell' hd esterno e vedi se trovi un dispositivo sdx che prima non c'èra. Se lo trovi, sdx è il disco LACIE

 

Purtroppo non posso rimuoverlo perchè son collegato in remoto.. ma da quella che è la mia conoscenza dovrebbe poter essere una di quelle 8 unità no? c'è possibilità che abbia un altro nome?

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> disco nuovo?

 

Aggiungo: lo hai provato su un altro PC/Altro sistema operativo?

----------

## iko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   disco nuovo? 
> 
> Aggiungo: lo hai provato su un altro PC/Altro sistema operativo?

 

Ehm no effettivamente no..

----------

## jiojio74

Un bel:

```
# lsusb

```

dovrebbe darti un primo segno che il disco sia stato riconosciuto effettivamente

----------

## iko

 *jiojio74 wrote:*   

> Un bel:
> 
> ```
> # lsusb
> 
> ...

 

Questo è l'output:

```

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

L'avevo già lanciato.. non l'ho trovato molto utile però..   :Sad: 

----------

## jiojio74

Dalla guida in inglese:

```
ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/usb*
```

Ti restituisce qualcosa?

Prova a guardare questa guida per vedere se hai tutto nel kernel: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

----------

## iko

 *jiojio74 wrote:*   

> Dalla guida in inglese:
> 
> ```
> ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/usb*
> ```
> ...

 

Si confermo che ho tutto...

Comunque non ho un /dev/disk/by-id/usb*   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

# ls /dev/disk/

by-path  by-uuid

# ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Jun 10 16:14 pci-0000:00:0f.1-ide-0:0 -> ../../hda

# ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jun 10 16:14 225e2ef0-66bd-44e6-b5af-0ec07b3e4416 -> ../../sda6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jun 10 16:14 22744d6d-208e-455a-9a87-6f36c0f11249 -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jun 10 16:14 22d5569d-121f-4293-8e74-cfe3c242a7f8 -> ../../sda8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jun 10 16:14 29f46732-b918-4ea4-9eab-985eae5dc3dd -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jun 10 16:14 8270f7cd-30ce-449d-962e-2cb60f39e91c -> ../../sda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jun 10 16:14 d72cd291-abb2-4660-a4e2-5dba19a567f6 -> ../../sda7

```

Faccio notare che le partizioni sda* sono del mio disco fisso scsi in raid e che hda è il lettore cd-rom

----------

## jiojio74

Con un bel:

```
# cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   3     0   80418240 hda

   3     1    8233281 hda1

   3     2   72180045 hda2

```

Vedi qualcosa di diverso fra quando è attaccato e quando non lo è?

Cercando un pò in giro ho trovato questo in inglese... su questo stesso forum  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4076609.html?sid=a1df1d8239f302080c40cd96577f216a

 *Quote:*   

> Try removing device, unloading ehci and loading ohci and re-connect device. Worked for me.

 

scricare ehci e caricare ohci rinunciando a collegarlo alla velocità massima

leggendo più avanti:

 *Quote:*   

> Generally, those errors are signs of compatibility problems. Maybe you could check the relevant parts of "lspci -v" and dmesg for unkown hardware versions/revisions.
> 
> 

 

Qui si ipotizza che sia un problema di compatibilità... ovvero: che sia il controller USB ad essere mal supportato

Postare qui un bel:

```
dmesg |grep USB
```

ed un bel 

```
lspci -v
```

Potrebbe far illuminare una lampadina a qualcuno

Anche una controllata che nel kernel sia compilato il modulo giusto per il controller usb sarebbe auspicabile

----------

## iko

 *jiojio74 wrote:*   

> Con un bel:
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/partitions
> 
> ...

 

Dunque nel kernel è tutto ok, oltretutto non ho compilato come moduli ma compilo sempre tutto statico...

Non ho potuto fare la prima prova che mi hai suggerito... La farò appena possibile.. di seguito posto gli output dei due comandi..

```

 # dmesg | grep USB

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

```

 # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 06)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 96

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 06)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 96

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. Savage 4 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: IBM Unknown device 7000

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 255

        Memory at feb80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 30000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

        Subsystem: IBM Netfinity 10/100

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 100, IRQ 16

        Memory at feb7f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 2200 [size=64]

        Memory at fea00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

        Subsystem: IBM Netfinity 10/100

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 100, IRQ 17

        Memory at feb7e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 2240 [size=64]

        Memory at fe900000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0f.0 ISA bridge: Broadcom OSB4 South Bridge (rev 50)

        Subsystem: Broadcom OSB4 South Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom OSB4 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0700 [size=16]

00:0f.2 USB Controller: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 96, IRQ 9

        Memory at feb7d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

01:03.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7892P U160/m (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Adaptec AIC-7892P U160/m

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 100, IRQ 18

        BIST result: 00

        I/O ports at 2300 [disabled] [size=256]

        Memory at effff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 30020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

01:05.0 RAID bus controller: IBM ServeRAID Controller

        Subsystem: IBM ServeRAID-4L

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 96, IRQ 19

        Memory at edffe000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=8K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 30010000 [disabled] [size=32K]

```

----------

## jiojio74

Questo:

```
USB Controller: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI]) 
```

è effettivamente il tuo controller?

Prova a bootare da un livecd e fare un bel 

```
lspci -v
```

 per vedere se coincide ed ad attaccare il disco. Già che ci sei anche un 

```
lsmod
```

 nel caso il disco funzioni

----------

## iko

Dunque, ho staccato l'hard disk, collegato ad un computer con windows per verificarne il funzionamento... Il disco è partizionato e già formattato dalla fabbrica con fat32.

Ho ricollegato il disco al server linux e lanciando un lsusb magicamente:

```
                           

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 059f:0a51 LaCie, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Però non capisco ancora tramite cosa posso montarlo visto che non ho un sdX o un hdX adeguato in /dev/ ... Qualche idea?

grazie

ciao

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

```
grep sg /var/message
```

aiuta   :Question: 

Coda

----------

## iko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep sg /var/message
> ```
> ...

 

A dire il vero no xchè non ho /var/message ... Però con un dmesg mi sono aiutato e ho visto che si chiama uba ...

Buono a sapersi.. Pensavo si potessero solo chiamare sdX 

Grazie

Ciao

Fede

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *iko wrote:*   

> A dire il vero no xchè non ho /var/message

 

coda è un po' dislessico  :Very Happy:  è /var/log/messages il posto giusto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iko

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *iko wrote:*   A dire il vero no xchè non ho /var/message 
> 
> coda è un po' dislessico  è /var/log/messages il posto giusto 

 

Ah ok.. infatti immaginavo!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Grazie mille a tutti

----------

## bandreabis

Avevi risolto quindi? Ma avevi problemi solo con il Lacie (possibile prossimo acquisto/regalo) o anche con le pendrive?

Una domanda, ma di solito /dev/uba non si riferisce ad un dispositivo su porta USB lenta (immagino usb1.1)?

Andrea

----------

